# Twilight party boat escorted in by military?



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

My wife's company set some people up yesterday on a 8 hr fishing trip. Supposedly sometime during this trip they were met by a military vessel and escorted in. Does this happen? She was told the boat was in an off limits area. I just can't believe this would happen on a party boat with a captain lol. I would love to hear the details.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

Possibly true. They have been doing some training missions in the gulf lately.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Very likely we had to detour 30 miles west before heading to the rigs yeatetday


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

How about posting area that this happened in.


----------



## skiff man99 (Oct 4, 2007)

Starts aprox 5 miles s extends to 20 miles I believe


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

5mi south of where??


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

sealark said:


> How about posting area that this happened in.


I sure hope it marked off limits. I find it to be B.S. If it's not marked correctly. There needs to be signs or I feel like the government needs to reimburse someone. 
In pensacola bay, we found a spot that was clearly marked. I forget exactly what it said, but it said do not enter


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

interesting, how does notification of these closed areas get disseminated?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All they have to do is post a notice to mariners and make announcements over the VHF ch 16. Everyone is suppose to ALWAYS monitor ch 16. Not knowing is no excuse, no BS.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

why not just tell them to scram and not make them come all the way back in?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

sealark said:


> All they have to do is post a notice to mariners and make announcements over the VHF ch 16. Everyone is suppose to


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman- there is no such thing as an excuse, but there is always a reason.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe this is it. A lot going on out there.


FL - GULF OF MEXICO - U.S. Navy Inert Underwater Mine Testing The U.S. Navy will be conducting inert underwater mine testing in the Gulf of Mexico through May 31, 2014. Inert bottom shapes, towed underwater sensing and communications devices will be deployed in the test area during this period. Testing will include surface craft, 11M RHIB conducting submerged towing operations, which will restrict its ability to maneuver, operating along approximately one (2.5) mile long track lines at various speeds. Command and control (C2) of testing operations will be conducted using the U.S. Navy PSC-08. It is urged that all vessels maintain a 1 nautical mile CPA of all vessels while operations are in progress. All U.S. Navy and U.S. Navy contracted vessels will be monitoring VHF-FM Channel 16. There will be testing in 2 different areas. The corners of the test areas are bounded by the following approximate positions: Deep Target Field; 29-31-41.9N 086-30-52.8W, 29-34-12.0N 086-30-52.8W, 29-34-12.0N 086-28-00.0W and 29-31-41.9N 086-28-00.0W. Shallow Target Field; 29-56-25.2N 085-54-35.9W, 29-58-55.2N 085-54-35.9W, 29-58-55.2N 085-51-42.6W and 29-56-25.2N, 085-51-42.6W. For up-to-date information, mariners can contact the U.S. Coast Guard Sector Mobile at (251) 441-5976. Charts:1115A 11360


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> Maybe this is it. A lot going on out there.
> 
> 
> FL - GULF OF MEXICO - U.S. Navy Inert Underwater Mine Testing The U.S. Navy will be conducting inert underwater mine testing in the Gulf of Mexico through May 31, 2014. Inert bottom shapes, towed underwater sensing and communications devices will be deployed in the test area during this period. Testing will include surface craft, 11M RHIB conducting submerged towing operations, which will restrict its ability to maneuver, operating along approximately one (2.5) mile long track lines at various speeds. Command and control (C2) of testing operations will be conducted using the U.S. Navy PSC-08. It is urged that all vessels maintain a 1 nautical mile CPA of all vessels while operations are in progress. All U.S. Navy and U.S. Navy contracted vessels will be monitoring VHF-FM Channel 16. There will be testing in 2 different areas. The corners of the test areas are bounded by the following approximate positions: Deep Target Field; 29-31-41.9N 086-30-52.8W, 29-34-12.0N 086-30-52.8W, 29-34-12.0N 086-28-00.0W and 29-31-41.9N 086-28-00.0W. Shallow Target Field; 29-56-25.2N 085-54-35.9W, 29-58-55.2N 085-54-35.9W, 29-58-55.2N 085-51-42.6W and 29-56-25.2N, 085-51-42.6W. For up-to-date information, mariners can contact the U.S. Coast Guard Sector Mobile at (251) 441-5976. Charts:1115A 11360


 sounds pretty straight forward to me. looks like the closed area is for everyone's safety.:thumbup:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

There is also live fire out there, I would gladly have my day fishing ruined rather than have "Spooky" ram a 105mm howitzer round thru my hull. Thank you mister military man, I am out of here !!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

CCC said:


> There is also live fire out there, I would gladly have my day fishing ruined rather than have "Spooky" ram a 105mm howitzer round thru my hull. Thank you mister military man, I am out of here !!!!!!!! :thumbup:


Yepper! 

I can hear channel 16 with 2 350's running, so I don't know why everyone else can't. Turn that knob, that's labeled VOL, clockwise until you can hear it.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> There needs to be a bouy. That's my opinion.
> You can't hear channel 16 with 2 outboards running.
> 
> 
> ...



You're an idiot.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

_Backwoods said:


> You're an idiot.


+1.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I believe I heard on the radio that they were going to be doing weapon system testing.  I work at Tyndall and they close areas all the time for live fire excercises. Not entering an area is a miniscule price to pay for all the good things (jobs, boost to the economy, etc.) that military installations bring to our area.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

_Backwoods said:


> You're an idiot.


I'll be the first to second that statement. Or maybe the third of forth. :no::no::thumbup:


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

Does "escorted in" mean escorted all the way back to the dock? If so I doubt that entering a temporary closed area alone gets you an escort to the dock. That would be pretty ridiculous.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

not to mention, a waste of time for the crew who was trying to clear the area for the exercise


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Does "escorted in" mean escorted all the way back to the dock? If so I doubt that entering a temporary closed area alone gets you an escort to the dock. That would be pretty ridiculous.


Just go and argue with them and see what happens. What they should do with all these ridiculous stupid questions that deal with protection of your country IS direct all the bitchers and complainers out to ground Zero and tell them that snapper season is open in this area for two days no limit...... Idiots......  :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a boat out of Destin with that name but it is not a party boat. I would say that the boat they were escorted in by was theCoast Guard due to safety violations onboard. Have seen several Charter boats escorted in over the years by Coast Guard.

The coordinates that was posted for closed area looks to be about 50 miles South SW of Destin Pass. Very well could be boat from Destin. Most of the time when they have missions going on they have boats that will cut you off before entering the area. That has been my experience.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I heard they were detonating mines in order kill the lionfish . . . .


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

The LaJess II said:


> There is a boat out of Destin with that name but it is not a party boat. I would say that the boat they were escorted in by was theCoast Guard due to safety violations onboard. Have seen several Charter boats escorted in over the years by Coast Guard.
> 
> The coordinates that was posted for closed area looks to be about 50 miles South SW of Destin Pass. Very well could be boat from Destin. Most of the time when they have missions going on they have boats that will cut you off before entering the area. That has been my experience.




Oh there are more, I just did one because I'm using my phone.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

sealark said:


> All they have to do is post a notice to mariners and make announcements over the VHF ch 16. Everyone is suppose to ALWAYS monitor ch 16. Not knowing is no excuse, no BS.


 I have spent hundreds and hundreds of hours on CH 16, I have never heard anything about a closed area. I have heard some interesting stuff (I wish I knew the rest of the story) but I have never heard anything about a closed area.... I was wondering if there was other information avenues that I may not know about....


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i saw two A-10's flying over the Eglin/hurlburt area yesterday, wonder if they're part of the exercise? was pretty cool to see them


----------



## MR9 (Feb 13, 2014)

http://www.navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=lnmMain

This site will bring you to the USCG Local Notices to Mariners mentioned previously.

The phone number for these LNM districts are on the first page. Take it down and save it just in case you don't have time to "study" this 50+ page document. Give them a call and ask if there are any restricted areas along your route of travel. The Coast Guard Watch Standers are more than willing to assist you and you don't even have to give them your name, just tell them you forgot to check before you left home...

District 8, Panama City and to the West- (504) 671-2327
24 hr line- (703) 313-5900
District 7, Panama City and to the East around to S Carolina- (305) 415-6750 
24 hr line- (305) 415-6800

BTW this is the guy that is out there... Pretty awesome IMO.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_Fighter


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I have spent hundreds and hundreds of hours on CH 16, I have never heard anything about a closed area. I have heard some interesting stuff (I wish I knew the rest of the story) but I have never heard anything about a closed area.... I was wondering if there was other information avenues that I may not know about....


Jim it's every boat operators responsibility to check the NTM before leaving. OR suffer the consequenses of not doing so. I never do and most don't. But yes i have heard many times on ch 16 warnings. I always have ch 16 on line and volumn high enough to hear just about every kind of traffic. On several occasions i have assisted in resques and boat fires by being on and monitoring ch 16.


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

There is a similar system for Notices to Airmen (which nobody ever checks either) and then people bitch about flying two hours to a closed airport. Its amusing, mostly when it happens to other people.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Deeplines said:


> Chapman- there is no such thing as an excuse, but there is always a reason.


I can take accept that as an answer . 
There is no excuse, but there is always an answer.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Deeplines said:


> Maybe this is it. A lot going on out there.
> 
> 
> FL - GULF OF MEXICO - U.S. Navy Inert Underwater Mine Testing The U.S. Navy will be conducting inert underwater mine testing in the Gulf of Mexico through May 31, 2014. Inert bottom shapes, towed underwater sensing and communications devices will be deployed in the test area during this period. Testing will include surface craft, 11M RHIB conducting submerged towing operations, which will restrict its ability to maneuver, operating along approximately one (2.5) mile long track lines at various speeds. Command and control (C2) of testing operations will be conducted using the U.S. Navy PSC-08. It is urged that all vessels maintain a 1 nautical mile CPA of all vessels while operations are in progress. All U.S. Navy and U.S. Navy contracted vessels will be monitoring VHF-FM Channel 16. There will be testing in 2 different areas. The corners of the test areas are bounded by the following approximate positions: Deep Target Field; 29-31-41.9N 086-30-52.8W, 29-34-12.0N 086-30-52.8W, 29-34-12.0N 086-28-00.0W and 29-31-41.9N 086-28-00.0W. Shallow Target Field; 29-56-25.2N 085-54-35.9W, 29-58-55.2N 085-54-35.9W, 29-58-55.2N 085-51-42.6W and 29-56-25.2N, 085-51-42.6W. For up-to-date information, mariners can contact the U.S. Coast Guard Sector Mobile at (251) 441-5976. Charts:1115A 11360


Thanks deep line for this information. 
The word URGE concerns me. 
The urge you to avoid this area, sounds like a caution sign, to use caution in the area.
If they have surface mines and under water mines out there and they leave the area unattended, I feel they area at fault if someone get hurt.
The 10 coordinates you gave us are confusing. 
Is it in the area of any of the popular public spots. The edge, the pensacola public numbers, the orange beach popular public numbers.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Deeplines said:


> Oh there are more, I just did one because I'm using my phone.


 More what? Boats with that name on Gulf Coast.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

MrFish said:


> Yepper!
> 
> I can hear channel 16 with 2 350's running, so I don't know why everyone else can't. Turn that knob, that's labeled VOL, clockwise until you can hear it.


I Bet you have new 4 stroke 350's

Mine are loud 2 strokes, which makes good sense because they are loud


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

My bad


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Does "escorted in" mean escorted all the way back to the dock? If so I doubt that entering a temporary closed area alone gets you an escort to the dock. That would be pretty ridiculous.



I'm just wanting to now know where this area is by how many miles offshore it is so there is not a post come Monday of a center console blowing up on Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

sure said:


> i saw two A-10's flying over the Eglin/hurlburt area yesterday, wonder if they're part of the exercise? was pretty cool to see them


My favorite jet that is currently in service.

On another note, I see that people are throwing out the word idiot/stupid again. Nice.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

"If they left mines they would be responsible" ??????? Who gives a damn who gets sued when you are in a BAZILLION PIECES, it is real simple I would not need the coordinates of the EXACT LOCATION of said training I would simply either NOT FISH during that training, or fish in another COUNTY to BE SURE I AINT GETTING BLOWN UP !!!!!!! 
If you simply look at their warning area and say "Well I am 50 yards from their warning" NANNY NANNY BOO BOO, guees what BOOM, OOPS sorry we were off target a little, JUST STAY AWAY ! FAR AWAY !!!!!!!


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, that's good advice.

Just stay away. Personally, yeah, I find it "annoying" but I enjoy fishing closer to shore. Same thing with staying out of the paths of barges, CG frigates, large vessels underway, etc.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

CCC said:


> "If they left mines they would be responsible" ??????? Who gives a damn who gets sued when you are in a BAZILLION PIECES, it is real simple I would not need the coordinates of the EXACT LOCATION of said training I would simply either NOT FISH during that training, or fish in another COUNTY to BE SURE I AINT GETTING BLOWN UP !!!!!!!
> If you simply look at their warning area and say "Well I am 50 yards from their warning" NANNY NANNY BOO BOO, guees what BOOM, OOPS sorry we were off target a little, JUST STAY AWAY ! FAR AWAY !!!!!!!


Drop the kindergarten language and act like an adult. The exact coordinates are very important/informative for those whose favorite spot is getting close to the action area. It is a big ocean and things do get lost so in/around/or long way off, be careful the military boys and girls make just as many mistakes as the civies.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

tbaxl said:


> Drop the kindergarten language and act like an adult. The exact coordinates are very important/informative for those whose favorite spot is getting close to the action area. It is a big ocean and things do get lost so in/around/or long way off, be careful the military boys and girls make just as many mistakes as the civies.


I apologize, your fishing must be WAY MORE IMPORTANT to you than it is to me, I don't need a grouper that bad, please carry on. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

aroundthehorn said:


> My favorite jet that is currently in service.
> 
> On another note, I see that people are throwing out the word idiot/stupid again. Nice.


It was towards me like it has been before. 
I'm the idiot for referring that the government isn't always truthful with the public if they were to loose one of their mines. 
And their power trips that some of the young bucks have on the water.
Thanks for noticing the disrespect.

I just wanted to know where and how far out it was. 
Because I will be offshore for the next couple of days over the weekend. 

But I have accepted the fact that today I am an idiot.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Most military folks can verify this but I have been in many live fire exercises. They will not fire with a boat in the zone even if with the notice published. For some reason they didnt see you and you got hit, well it would be your fault but normally the area is pretty covered with radar from the air and surface.

I don't know what happened and someone mentioned safety equipment. This makes sense to me. If you have every been ESCORTED outside the LOOP facilities of La. you know they let you go outside the marked area.

There are quite a few NTM for PC, pcola, destin and mobile. There are a lot for the bays and ICW also.

Forgot, never been around a mine area, even the USN stays away from that unless directly involved.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> It was towards me like it has been before.
> I'm the idiot for referring that the government isn't always truthful with the public if they were to loose one of their mines.
> And their power trips that some of the young bucks have on the water.
> Thanks for noticing the disrespect.
> ...



No worries. Folks get upset I guess.

I have seen some of the kids out at bars on Palafox, etc. and I wouldn't want a lot of them pointing a gun at me either. That's a different discussion.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

As someone that is employed by Eglin I would very much appreciate that their mission and their ability to conduct missions stays around. The gulf and their land ranges are why Eglin exists. Eglin's mission is a testing/training base for the most part. AFMC (Air Force Material Command) is in the business of procuring and testing all the latest and greatest for our troops all over the world. And I am fine with them closing things down for safety purposes to do so.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

sealark said:


> Just go and argue with them and see what happens. What they should do with all these ridiculous stupid questions that deal with protection of your country IS direct all the bitchers and complainers out to ground Zero and tell them that snapper season is open in this area for two days no limit...... Idiots......  :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


Who said anything about arguing, bitching, or complaining??

You seem to consistently enjoy making every discussion a confrontation. Someone always has to be "in the wrong" and "must pay". 

You suggest that people who wonder into temporary closed areas should be executed and then call other people idiots? Interesting view point to say the least.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Where did the Mines come from? I have been retired for a few years and i thought mines were obselete years ago.
I forgot to add water mines not land mines.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> No worries. Folks get upset I guess.
> 
> I have seen some of the kids out at bars on Palafox, etc. and I wouldn't want a lot of them pointing a gun at me either. That's a different discussion.


So you judge the masses by what you perceive at a bar on a nondescript evening downtown? 

PS--note I didn't call you a name (stupid). It was just inferred.:thumbsup:


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Mines--bad...


----------



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

I do believe one of the local news stations had an article in Facebook about it earlier


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Realtor said:


> I have spent hundreds and hundreds of hours on CH 16, I have never heard anything about a closed area. I have heard some interesting stuff (I wish I knew the rest of the story) but I have never heard anything about a closed area.... I was wondering if there was other information avenues that I may not know about....


I have heard it myself back in the early 90's just off of Destin...Coast Guard was there to keepboats out...


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Broadcast Notice to mariners are ANNOUNCED on CH 16 and BROADCAST on Ch 22. I'm not sure of the time but its a few time a day. You have probably heard it so many time it goes in one ear and out the other!

Here's where you can sign up for email Notice to Mariners....
http://navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=LNMlistRegistration


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

i had it happen in 99 and then again in 06 there were lots of boats they had boats on the peremeters that would run on u and tell u the #s of the closed area i have never heard of them escorting boats to the dock they are working out there i dont see them having the time unless there were other issues


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

grouper22 said:


> So you judge the masses by what you perceive at a bar on a nondescript evening downtown?
> 
> PS--*note I didn't call you a name (stupid). It was just inferred*.:thumbsup:



Well that is clear to me, I was talking about some posters who call other posters names. 

Yeah, it does bother me when young drunk Marines and deck swabbers in uniform (without their "lids") corner and threaten people on the street. Bothers my dad and every other service member I've known, too. That is another thread.

Chapman (or whoever) and others don't deserve to be called stupid on here for expressing an opinion. Some folks need to just lighten up. One person--Capt. Matt from HotSpots--kind of hit the nail on the head if you cared to read his response to Ron.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Gotcha, well i am interested in hearing more about these transgressions-- on another thread of course.


----------



## grouper1963 (Feb 28, 2008)

All of this is part of a larger publicized exercise ongoing in the area. It is even affecting the local highways. When they closed the Vieques Island range, some of that exercise mission came to our area. 

I am surprised at some of the negative posts - the Panhandle and regional maritime area has been used for military testing for decades. Why would anyone be surprised or pissed off the military closed the area for safety reasons? 

- Imagine the outrage when million$ are wasted because a boater derails a live fire exercise? 

- Imagine the legal cost or personal tragedy if someone loses their life?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

sealark said:


> Where did the Mines come from? I have been retired for a few years and i thought mines were obselete years ago.
> I forgot to add water mines not land mines.


It came from post 13 and your post 48. Thanks for clarifying they were not land mines 50 miles out.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

grouper1963 said:


> All of this is part of a larger publicized exercise ongoing in the area. It is even affecting the local highways. When they closed the Vieques Island range, some of that exercise mission came to our area.
> 
> I am surprised at some of the negative posts - the Panhandle and regional maritime area has been used for military testing for decades. Why would anyone be surprised or pissed off the military closed the area for safety reasons?
> 
> ...


They spend millions a day to keep people from working in this country. Being government dependent is what they choose to spend our tax dollars on.

I guess that would be friendly fire if someone lost their life because a couple of boaters who are not in the circle, make a mistake and venture into an area that is not marked to be bombarded and make out to look like they have done something wrong. They may want to broadcast it on the news and radio. 
I now know about it because I found out about it today on the pensacola fishing forum while some winner fellow decided to call someone an idiot for saying the government might be up to something fishy by blocking boats from entering an invisible area.
They have every right to use the ocean to dump what ever waste they have and to train however they wish. 
They could very well be at the dumping grounds as they call it.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

edioted


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fishn4real said:


> Gentlemen, I am going to go against the current here and stand up for Chapman's civil rights. He has every right to go out there is he so desires. He has a right to enter a mine field, or to be a live target for those howitzers, if he wants to. Here's to you Chapman:thumbsup: You be sure and post up how that works out for you., cause inquiring minds want to know.


Thanks for looking out for my civil rights.
I have mine detectors on the my humminbird:thumbsup:


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I sure hope it marked off limits. I find it to be B.S. If it's not marked correctly. There needs to be signs or I feel like the government needs to reimburse someone.


Maybe some buoys every 300' around the 900 square mile area? :whistling:


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Maybe some buoys every 300' around the 900 square mile area? :whistling:


With those tapes in between them like at the movie theaters !!!!


----------



## BajaBob (Feb 4, 2010)

*Thanks Dockmaster for the Web Site for Notices*

Thanks for the website for the notices to mariners. I have never looked at it before. The signup for automatic email notification is currently not operating. 63 pages for this weeks Notice for our area!!! If you want to know what our CG is doing take a look at the humungous list of inoperative and corrected navigation lights. I like the list of where all the fireworks and boat parades are occurring. The site for our area is;

http://navcen.uscg.gov/?pageName=lnmDistrict&region=8&ext=g

I was on a charter off of Tyndall one day when they closed the inlet for boat traffic during a missile test. Our 6 hour charter turned into a 10 hour charter fishing for tarpon because they wouldn't allow anyone to use the inlet. They were quite active on Channel 16 with warnings and they had small boats policing the warnings.

Bob


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Is there no visual representation of the closed areas? I see the LNMs but are those not mapped out anywhere?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Matt Mcleod said:


> Who said anything about arguing, bitching, or complaining??
> 
> You seem to consistently enjoy making every discussion a confrontation. Someone always has to be "in the wrong" and "must pay".
> 
> You suggest that people who wonder into temporary closed areas should be executed and then call other people idiots? Interesting view point to say the least.


Matt i did call people idiots and apologize. But if you really beleive i wasn't joking about rounding everyone up on ground zero. You are the, well wrong. in summation if a military vessel runs up on you and tells you to leave the area simply say yes sir and haul ass in the direction instructed to go. I have been going offshore from Pensacola pass a few times since 1976 and not once been turned around for a live fire exercise.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

They do live fires out of Destin every year around this time. They always have a guy in a boat in the pass who will have maps with the closed area marked. He will usually flag you down to make sure that you are aware of it. Last year they hired about 20 CFH and parasail boats to work the perimeter of a live fire. If you are getting to close or entering the closed area they will hail you on VHF and if that doesn't work they will come get you.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Visual indicator of closed area...


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

sealark said:


> Where did the Mines come from? I have been retired for a few years and i thought mines were obselete years ago.
> I forgot to add water mines not land mines.


I wondered about this too. Did a google and found a Stars and Stripes article (wish I knew how to do the link). Indicated that "there are more than a quarter million mines in the inventories of 50 navies around the world. More than 300 kinds of mine are produced by 30 countries." and "Of the 19 U.S. Navy ships sunk or severly damaged since World War II, 15 were the victims of sea mines."


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I would be more concerned about being escorted in by a "military vessel" other than the Coast Guard.
What if you said no!! What right do they have to escort you anywhere once your free of there area. If the posted area is correct the area doesnt looked locked down, since it suggests a certain CPA (Closest Point of Approach) and URGES you to stay clear of the area because of the towing vessels restricted in ability to manevure.
Granted if I was out there and there was Milops going on Id find somewhere else to fish. 
I wonder what the rest of the story really is.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

dockmaster said:


> I would be more concerned about being escorted in by a "military vessel" other than the Coast Guard.
> What if you said no!! What right do they have to escort you anywhere once your free of there area. If the posted area is correct the area doesnt looked locked down, since it suggests a certain CPA (Closest Point of Approach) and URGES you to stay clear of the area because of the towing vessels restricted in ability to manevure.
> Granted if I was out there and there was Milops going on Id find somewhere else to fish.
> I wonder what the rest of the story really is.


 Refusing a lawful order will get you escorted to port.
Refuse to allow the CC or any other agency to board and do a vessel safety check and get escorted to port.
You might not get a ticket and you might not get arrested.
But they will make sure your day on the water is ruined.

The subject boat of this thread might have a mouthy, bullheaded Captain.
And he got showed who is boss.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

PNJ Feb. 14, 2014.......................
Okaloosa and Walton County residents along Choctawhatchee Bay are being advised of potential explosive-like noises and military-clad personnel participating in a simulated aerial munitions exercise Wednesday through Friday that will extend up to 20 miles into the Gulf of Mexico.
Eglin Air Force Base’s 96th Operations Group will be conducting boat operations that include some 30 personnel dressed in various military uniforms with simulated weapons and mocked-up vessels with fake gun decks and rocket-launch tubes.
Operations are part of the 53rd Wing's Weapon System Evaluation Program in which A-10 and F-15 aircraft will target the vessels and release munitions from around 8 a.m. to noon.
Between 1 to 5 p.m., the aircraft will visually target about 30 boats, without using weapons or ammunition, as the vessels transverse between the Mid-Bay Bridge and the Highway 331 Bridge.
The test is to be conducted within a safety range and notices to local marinas will be issued prior to the missions.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

tkh329 said:


> Is there no visual representation of the closed areas? I see the LNMs but are those not mapped out anywhere?


Since everyone is using a satellite on their boat why can it not appear on our machine. You would think the gov could pull that off that way many more people would know the boundry of a 900 square mile invisible area making it safer for everyone.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> PNJ Feb. 14, 2014.......................
> Okaloosa and Walton County residents along Choctawhatchee Bay are being advised of potential explosive-like noises and military-clad personnel participating in a simulated aerial munitions exercise Wednesday through Friday that will extend up to 20 miles into the Gulf of Mexico.
> Eglin Air Force Base’s 96th Operations Group will be conducting boat operations that include some 30 personnel dressed in various military uniforms with simulated weapons and mocked-up vessels with fake gun decks and rocket-launch tubes.
> Operations are part of the 53rd Wing's Weapon System Evaluation Program in which A-10 and F-15 aircraft will target the vessels and release munitions from around 8 a.m. to noon.
> ...


This sounds like an excercise to combat the Iranian navy. I know it sounds like a joke but look it up, they said the are sending thier warships to our coast. LOL!!!

I'm on my phone or I would do it.

For the plotting stuff on a chsrt or google map, jesus thier are tons of apps out there do it yourself. Dont rely on the government on anything except taking your money.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Deeplines said:


> This sounds like an excercise to combat the Iranian navy. I know it sounds like a joke but look it up, they said the are sending thier warships to our coast. LOL!!!
> 
> I'm on my phone or I would do it.
> 
> For the plotting stuff on a chsrt or google map, jesus thier are tons of apps out there do it yourself. Dont rely on the government on anything except taking your money.


I thought the EXACT same thing


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

johnsonbeachbum said:


> Refusing a lawful order will get you escorted to port.
> Refuse to allow the CC or any other agency to board and do a vessel safety check and get escorted to port.
> You might not get a ticket and you might not get arrested.
> But they will make sure your day on the water is ruined.
> ...


 
i dont think someone in the military can give a lawful order to a civilian short of martial law. they can however detain you for civilian law to handle it for them. there are or were strict laws against it, but who knows now days since we are at perpetual war and we have the patriot act.

showed who is boss? wow.

http://www.scientificamerican.com/article/does-military-sonar-kill/


NOBODY should have a blank check.

yes i am an idiot.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

That's exactly what the government wants these days. Don't keep the snapper and stay out of the areas (that are not marked). You are losing your freedoms very rapidly these days. One day we wake up in a police state and say "wtf just happened to us" But smile and pay your taxes, look at all the great services you get for it.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

fishnhuntguy said:


> That's exactly what the government wants these days. Don't keep the snapper and stay out of the areas (that are not marked). You are losing your freedoms very rapidly these days. One day we wake up in a police state and say "wtf just happened to us" But smile and pay your taxes, look at all the great services you get for it.


Thank you for carrying the torch of freedom, now GO ATTACK the Coast Guard and spec ops with your 16' Carolina Skiff and let us know how it works out for you. 
Yall are blowing this WAY OUT OF PROPORTION !!!!! This is not the "Remember the Alamo battle cry" !!!! My rights are infringed any time I walk into a court house and thru a metal detector and have to leave my gun in the truck. It is what it is. 
It is a few times out of the year that our military trains what just may be an exercise to KILL TERRORIST that want you dead !!!!!!!!!! Forget your freaking snapper for the day, thank your armed men and women in uniform and GO FISH ELSEWHERE !!!!!!


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

First of all I was not fishing out there that day. I would prefer the exercises to be on the border with Mexico. That is where the terror and invasion is coming from. The inconvenience of being searched every time I get on a plane is not really helping the situation either. Our government is focused on the law abiding citizens. It is the law breakers who they should be going after. Does anyone else see this. My God a party boat really looks like Al Quiada ?????? Give me a break. Just gonna have to agree to disagree on this one.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

If you think about it, the airport searches, low flying helicoptors, Gun registration is all preparing us for the day they show up armed to confiscate our weapons. I am not sure what part of the constitution people are willing to give up. Myself....I like the whole thing.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

fishnhuntguy said:


> If you think about it, the airport searches, low flying helicoptors, Gun registration is all preparing us for the day they show up armed to confiscate our weapons. I am not sure what part of the constitution people are willing to give up. Myself....I like the whole thing.


You do know we just went thru a HARD freeze where our roads and bridges were frozen over so for SAFETY they closed them INCLUDING I-10, which was a HUGE INCONVIENIENCE !!!!! But it was not a CONSPIRACY !!!!!! It was a SAFETY ISSUE ! 
The same goes for LIVE FIRE training in the Gulf, they are there to PROTECT YOU FROM GETTING BLOWN THE "F" up !!!!!!!!!!!! :bangin:


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys,

I really have a hard time how anyone can be upset about them closing an area of the Gulf during the winter time to do training. It costs them a lot of money, time, effort, and manpower to set these types of events up. The idea that someone who wants to go fish "their spot" and that how dare the government keep you out of the ocean is crazy. A boat entering in that area will completely shut down training for hours. Think of it like this if you must; your tax dollars are at work out there, if you want to go out there an impede the training for your fishing pleasure you are costing yourself more money. Not to mention wasting a whole lot of uniformed men and women's time while you plod around a live fire zone.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

sniperpeeps said:


> Guys,
> 
> I really have a hard time how anyone can be upset about them closing an area of the Gulf during the winter time to do training. It costs them a lot of money, time, effort, and manpower to set these types of events up. The idea that someone who wants to go fish "their spot" and that how dare the government keep you out of the ocean is crazy. A boat entering in that area will completely shut down training for hours. Think of it like this if you must; your tax dollars are at work out there, if you want to go out there an impede the training for your fishing pleasure you are costing yourself more money. Not to mention wasting a whole lot of uniformed men and women's time while you plod around a live fire zone.



How dare you use common sense. I bet this forum is the leading buyer of tinfoil on the Gulf Coast. Lots of conspiracy folks on here.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Funny little forum here,.... Never know who will be bitching about what next.
But the one thing you can always count on is the fact that someone will be bitching and someone else will be bitching at them for bitching.

But I like it...Bitch on!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! 9 effing pages of people sniping at each other and NOTHING about what really happened to the charter boat. :laughing:

Good thing some of ya'll weren't on the water in C-Bay yesterday. http://nwfdailynews.emeraldcoastpho...image=50706437&event=1768690&CategoryID=28208


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Funny little forum here,.... Never know who will be bitching about what next.
> But the one thing you can always count on is the fact that someone will be bitching and someone else will be bitching at them for bitching.
> 
> But I like it...Bitch on!



If we ain't fishing we gotta be bitching....should be PFF's new slogan


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sniperpeeps said:


> If we ain't fishing we gotta be bitching....should be PFF's new slogan


 I know whatcha mean Peeps. I f I don't get to go soon, I may have to join in.:laughing:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Well No one said anything about live fire ! They need to get them boats the heck out of the way. People could get killed !


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

...


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm still scratching my head about how Inert Mines could blow a boat to a BAZILLION pieces........ Though I wouldn't be surprised if the current SCOTUS had overturned the laws of physics.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

nextstep said:


> i dont think someone in the military can give a lawful order to a civilian short of martial law. they can however detain you for civilian law to handle it for them. there are or were strict laws against it, but who knows now days since we are at perpetual war and we have the patriot act.
> 
> showed who is boss? wow.
> 
> ...



You are mostly correct. Military has no authority over civilian unless martial law, except on U.S. Govt. property, or designated reservation. I'm guessing there are short term designations that would extend their authority into State waters. As a matter of fact, I recall seeing some of the Hot Spot fishing maps that had some outlined designated military testing areas. If that is correct...military owns it. Outside State waters maritime law kicks in and they pretty much do what they want to do.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

"Outside State waters maritime law kicks in and they pretty much do what they want to do." 

That is absolutely incorrect. Why do you think the Navy has a CG detachment on board when doing LE patrols? Answer...because they have no jurisdiction over anyone enforcing laws of the United States.
heres a quickie from Wikipedia:

Since the Posse Comitatus Act and department policy strictly prohibit Department of Defense personnel from directly engaging in law enforcement activities, LEDETs were tasked with operating aboard United States Navy (USN) ships to investigate contacts and conduct boardings in accordance with Coast Guard policy and directives. In accordance with P.L. 99-570, LEDETs were to deploy aboard U.S. Navy "ships of opportunity", transiting or operating in areas frequently used by illegal drug traffickers. In 1988, P.L. 100-456 made it a requirement that Coast Guard law enforcement personnel be assigned to each appropriate Navy surface vessel that transits a drug interdiction area.[3] The 1989 National Defense Authorization Act designated the DoD as the lead agency of the Federal Government for the detection and monitoring of aerial and maritime trafficking of illegal drugs into the United States or any of its commonwealths, territories, or possessions. In turn, the Coast Guard was designated the lead agency for the interdiction and apprehension of illegal drug traffickers on the high seas. In order to meet these statutory responsibilities, the DoD began deploying surface assets to drug interdiction areas, making ships available for direct support of Coast Guard law enforcement operations.[4]


Believe me I'd want the Navy on my side when the shooting starts, but the last thing this Country needs is the Military doing law enforcement on civilians.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Lil' Scout said:


> I'm still scratching my head about how Inert Mines could blow a boat to a BAZILLION pieces........ Though I wouldn't be surprised if the current SCOTUS had overturned the laws of physics.


Students try and follow along with the rest of the class please. This exercise MIGHT have involved INERT mines, but LIVE FIRE training in the gulf happens quite often, and it can be training with inert mines, or a LIVE FIRE with Spooky and 105mm rounds or Hellfires from Apaches, Vulcans from A-10's or MANY OTHERS, the BAZILLION pieces example was simply to say if you INSIST on going after that snapper in a military off limits zone = BAD !


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

fishn4real said:


> You are mostly correct. Military has no authority over civilian unless martial law, except on U.S. Govt. property, or designated reservation. I'm guessing there are short term designations that would extend their authority into State waters. As a matter of fact, I recall seeing some of the Hot Spot fishing maps that had some outlined designated military testing areas. If that is correct...military owns it. Outside State waters maritime law kicks in and they pretty much do what they want to do.


Posse Comitatus Act....tells you what you need to know...


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

CCC said:


> Students try and follow along with the rest of the class please. This exercise MIGHT have involved INERT mines, but LIVE FIRE training in the gulf happens quite often, and it can be training with inert mines, or a LIVE FIRE with Spooky and 105mm rounds or Hellfires from Apaches, Vulcans from A-10's or MANY OTHERS, the BAZILLION pieces example was simply to say if you INSIST on going after that snapper in a military off limits zone = BAD !


Thank you teacher for looking after us, don't know what we would do without you. We I guess we could blown into a BAZILLIOn pieces.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

I know that my first instinct when confronted by military personnel in a boat in the middle of the gulf is to engage them in a constitutional debate about the Pusse Comatus Act.

Might be why the guy got escorted back to the dock.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I know that my first instinct when confronted by military personnel in a boat in the middle of the gulf is to engage them in a constitutional debate about the Pusse Comatus Act.


They would love to BS about whatever it is you attempted to spell. :no:


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Play'N Hooky said:


> I know that my first instinct when confronted by military personnel in a boat in the middle of the gulf is to engage them in a constitutional debate about the Pusse Comatus Act.
> 
> Might be why the guy got escorted back to the dock.


I know several who would go to great lengths to explain their God and constitutional given right to be there. As you said that may have gotten original boat an escort. All kidding aside, in the old days it was no big deal when and incursion happened, these days you can get yourself in trouble if not careful.


----------



## dockmaster (Sep 27, 2007)

mabey escort is the wrong word...mabey the boat in question and the Military boat were going in the same direction. I dont think we know all the fact. Kinda of second part stuff like the FWC using drones.....
I guess until someone hears from the captain of the boat in question its all hearsay.

Back to one of the original questions though....if the Military has no authority over civilians, how do they have authority or jurisdiction to escort? lol
Another cup of coffee!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I am guessing 15, yep 15 pages that's my guess.


----------



## Big Red (Oct 1, 2007)

CCC said:


> I am guessing 15, yep 15 pages that's my guess.


 Here, I'll help get it to 15 pages.
http://www.nwfdailynews.com/military/top-story/jets-chase-down-civilian-boats-in-weapons-exercise-heh-heh-he-s-a-goner-video-photos-1.280225
:whistling:


----------

